# Audio Editors Guild



## imperialreign (Nov 6, 2008)

Consider this the audio-version of the photoshop clubhouse - this is where all of us interested in audio editing - whether professional, semi-professional or simply hobbyists - can come together to discuss technique, settings, ask for suggestions and help, or otherwise . . . possibly even take on some user requests here and there.  

It doesn't matter whether you use hardware or software for your audio editing, just state what you use to work your voodoo and join up! 


I'll probably make up a sig for this clubhouse when I get some other small projects wrapped up . . . unless someone else wants to jump on the ball with that.




Member list:

imperialreign - {SONY Sound Forge 9e; Creative Wave Studio 7.10; Audacity 1.2}


----------

